# '69 GTO Hideaway Troubleshooting - Whats wrong? Most all new vacuum parts



## Lfryklu (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I got deeper than I thought with a repair to a rotted out core support that got really involved fixing other related, and non-related things.

A non-related thing was adding the Hideaway headlight option.

Got a replacement Endura that had HH mounts, and ran into a deal on most all original HH parts, so I went for it.
Knew I would need to replace, original vacuum hoses and actuators from outset

Bead blasted and painted all the metal parts w/Ames black paint, then purchased all new vacuum can, vac lines w/check valve, actuators, and all new hardware and small parts from Ames too.

The only thing I bought that was used was an original HH switch off of eBay, that was supposed to be good...?

After all put back together and mounted, the HH system will not open, or close when I pull the headlight switch on.

I'm now thinking the HH switch is bad, but wondering about the proper 'troubleshooting procedures' to narrow down cause of issue.

Vacuum source is off of a fitting on the back of base plate of carb, running the PB booster, and 5/32 connection to new vac hose w/Blue stripe.
Have 13 Lbs off of the 5/32 carb vac fitting.

I have a friend who has 2 original HH switches, and I am going to get them from him to try out as replacements for mine.

I'm thinking at least one of those will be good, but I could be wrong and all 3 could be bad.

Question - Do the HH switches go bad frequently?

Could there be other things that might be wrong w/my HH system?

Not sure what else could be issue, but going to try the other 2 HH switches my buddy has first.

Pretty much nothing in Pontiac Service Manual on HH, and the GTO Restoration book really only shows the exploded diagrams for assembly.

Any thoughts, or suggestions would be appreciated.

Let me know

Thanks & best regards,

Lfryklu


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

run straight vacuum to 1 of the 2 hoses feeding the actuators... 1 at a time


you bypass the switch... 

1 hose makes em go up 1 makes em go down

make sure the vacuum feed from the engine is in the correct possition on the switch

Scott


----------



## Lfryklu (Sep 9, 2013)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> run straight vacuum to 1 of the 2 hoses feeding the actuators... 1 at a time
> 
> 
> you bypass the switch...
> ...


Thanks much... will give it a shot.

Kinda thinking its the switch, but have to elininate the variables and right now its the switch.

Appreciate.

Best

Lfryklu


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

oh

and the center port on the switch or the center hose on the fitting is the vacuum source


----------



## Lfryklu (Sep 9, 2013)

Quick update...

Did the switch bypass, and when I connect the hoses directly to test, the headlight doors will drop to open, but when I change hoses, the doors will not come up?

Little stumped now, as I thought both ways would go up and down when switch connections...?

All the vac hoses, vac can and actuators are all new purchased from Ames.

Any thoughts as to what might be the problem now?

Thanks for commenting to offer assistance.

Lfryklu


----------



## Lfryklu (Sep 9, 2013)

I used the hose w/ blue stripe as vac, since that is what is connected to carb.

Black hose plugs in on top of actuator, and green stripe hose connects to bottom...

Or, should these be switched?


----------



## Jeff's Classics (Feb 24, 2010)

I got a bad vacuum line in a headlight harness, I think it was taped too tight and collapsed the vacuum hoses, or at least one of them. They both have to be completely open for headlights to go both directions or you get a vacuum lock on the blocked side. Connect a hand vacuum pump or other known good vacuum source to each line and check. My final check that verified they were blocked was I tried blowing compressed air through each one with the other end open and they built pressure...totally blocked. So I made my own "vacuum harness" and am not using the vacuum hoses taped into the headlight harness.
Good luck, and let us know what you find.
Jeff


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

sorry
I missed your replies....
did you find the issue ?


----------

